# Joe Cargol's Frame Spreader



## Goldenrod (Jul 2, 2020)

He only made a few but they are very useful for custom builds.  You turn the crank and go beyond what you need and it springs back.  My pictures are poor but any machinist should be able to make one.  It was made for a Whizzer loop frame but can be used on several projects.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 2, 2020)

HOW DO YOU DROP THE WHEEL AXLE INTO THE FRAME?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> HOW DO YOU DROP THE WHEEL AXLE INTO THE FRAME?




I'm thinking those were used to reset the fork spread.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 4, 2020)

More pictures. 





WES PINCHOT said:


> HOW DO YOU DROP THE WHEEL AXLE INTO THE FRAME?




This is for changing the spread wider.  A loop frame is best spread for inserting rear wheel by tying to frame sides to posts and then rope twisting them apart before insertion.  The left aluminum part is fixed but rotates.  The part on the right moves back and forth.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 4, 2020)

I went over to Joe's house and bought a new fender roller from him to replace my old one. The older ones had the serial numbers engraved into the metal base. He got teary eyed and said the old one I had was number 3. The man is a true credit to our hobby. Most of the fender rollers out there , he built. I admire guys like him.


----------



## Kombicol (Jul 4, 2020)

Looks a lot like a coil spring compressor


----------

